# Find the Next Smush Parker Challenge!



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Alright we're going to miss Smush's minimum wage and his stellar production

name a paper the Lakers should sign for the minimum so they can squeeze the juice out of him

my pick...

*Eddie Griffin*

Mr. blowjob can flat out play, we gotta give this dude a chance. I guarentee you he'll produce magic.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Eddie Griffin hasn't flat out played since he entered the league.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> Eddie Griffin hasn't flat out played since he entered the league.


that's why its a challenge.

I'm predicting that given a chance the man can flat out BALL


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bring back Tierre Brown.....






lol


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Laron Profit


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

elcap15 said:


> Laron Profit


YES YES YES!!! NOW THERE IS A GUY THAT CAN BALL. I WAS SOOO BUMMED WHEN HE HURT HIMSELF. I MET HIM AT THE LONG BEACH SUMMER BBALL CAMP AND HE SEEMED REALLY COOL, AND HAD A LEVEL HEAD ON HIS SHOULDERS...YES YES YES


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

dannyM said:


> Alright we're going to miss Smush's minimum wage and his stellar production


Are you serious?!? Here is my opinion of Squish from a previous post I wrote:

He has every right to talk smack to that piece-o-feces PG. He is a public figure getting paid plenty if he doesn't want to here that crap then go back to the playground where you belong with the And 1 tour. HE SHOULD GET RAGGED ON IF HE IS AN NBA PG WHO CAN’T MAKE HIS FREETHROWS!!! Getting rid of him is the best example in the history of mankind of addition by subtraction. When it comes to basketball the man is retarded. He was gifted with a lot of athletic talent and no brain to speak of. The sun shined on his *** for the first week of the 05-06 season and we all thought we found a diamond in the rough. What we found was petrified cow ****...HATED HIM! 4 SNAPS OF THE FINGERS IN "Z" FORMATION


http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g302/michellehijar/in-living-color.jpg


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

dannyM said:


> *Eddie Griffin*
> 
> *Mr. blowjob *can flat out play, we gotta give this dude a chance. I guarentee you he'll produce magic.


:lol: :lol: :lol: 

dude you gotta stop it, lmfao.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Just look in the neighborhood dumpster. Oh, wait, no we already did that with Radmanovic my bad.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Sign Smush and trade him to Boston for Telfair!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Griffin is a headcase - no pun intended.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> Bring back Tierre Brown.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brink Back Atkins!!!!


uke:


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

DaJuan Wagner. 

That kid had a ton of talent and he is only 24.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

o my young people we have plenty of Smushes in our team Sasha Vujacic, Kwame Brown, Brian Cook,


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is an insult to everybody not named Smush Parker.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

onelakerfan said:


> o my young people we have plenty of Smushes in our team Sasha Vujacic, Kwame Brown, Brian Cook,


sad but true.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

onelakerfan said:


> o my young people we have plenty of Smushes in our team Sasha Vujacic, Kwame Brown, Brian Cook,


Difference between them and Smush... their all not brain dead, like Smush.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm a bit disappointed how much **** we talk smush. I mean the dude is not going to wear purple and gold anymore so lets put aside all the negatives behind and talk about some positives. 

where should i start...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

dannyM said:


> I'm a bit disappointed how much **** we talk smush. I mean the dude is not going to wear purple and gold anymore so lets put aside all the negatives behind and talk about some positives.
> 
> where should i start...


Only positive so far... is that Smush is not on our team!

There is so many things wrong right now, that it's hard to talk about anything positive. I can't even think of anything positive right now, besides Smush leaving us.

I guess you could make a case for it sounding like Kobe is going to be staying with us... but that's not even a sure thing.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

why look for the next smush when the real one is available? lol bring em back, jk


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Undefeated82 said:


> why look for the next smush when the real one is available? lol bring em back, jk


He is too good for us, wouldn't be fair to bring him back.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Eternal said:


> He is too good for us, wouldn't be fair to bring him back.


life isnt fair, im sure kobe would take a pay cut to have smush back :biggrin:


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Everyone knows that Jeff Trepagnier will be the future face of this team. :biggrin:


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

hey guys i'm from Minnesota where Eddie Griffen was playing last, trust me you don't want him plain and simple.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

RIP eddie griffin


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

So what bar you just get back from?...you drunk :banana:


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

DANNY said:


> RIP eddie griffin


your best thread EVAR


http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-playoffs-2009/403655-hottest-player-final-2.html


:rofl:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i found your picture omgbaselrocks


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

DANNY said:


> i found your picture omgbaselrocks


:rofl:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

damn you guys are bored tonight haha


----------

